# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  1C на флешке...

## Валерия

Здравствуйте! Я новичок и полностью запуталась, где что искать! Про 1С информация нужна. Где-то нашла файл, скачав который, можно с флешки работать в 1С - идея очень понравилась, однако после того как я файл скачала, непонятно стало что дальше с ним делать...Не могли бы вы подсказать, или же хотя бы направить меня в нужный раздел по данному сайту, где я сама смогу найти информацию по данному вопросу. Буду признательна ОЧЕНЬ!

----------


## lara.fox

> Здравствуйте! Я новичок и полностью запуталась, где что искать! Про 1С информация нужна. Где-то нашла файл, скачав который, можно с флешки работать в 1С - идея очень понравилась, однако после того как я файл скачала, непонятно стало что дальше с ним делать...Не могли бы вы подсказать, или же хотя бы направить меня в нужный раздел по данному сайту, где я сама смогу найти информацию по данному вопросу. Буду признательна ОЧЕНЬ!


попробуете здесь
http://forum.ruboard.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=141

----------


## kalinov

> Здравствуйте! Я новичок и полностью запуталась, где что искать! Про 1С информация нужна. Где-то нашла файл, скачав который, можно с флешки работать в 1С - идея очень понравилась, однако после того как я файл скачала, непонятно стало что дальше с ним делать...Не могли бы вы подсказать, или же хотя бы направить меня в нужный раздел по данному сайту, где я сама смогу найти информацию по данному вопросу. Буду признательна ОЧЕНЬ!


Создаем на флешке папку с любым именем, кидаем туда файл-программу 1с, туда-же кидаем рабочие базы. Далее запускаем 1с, добавить, указываем путь, например: E:\1c\Моя фирма, после успешного добавления нужно немного изменить путь, что-бы работать напрямую с флешки, запускаем 1с, выбираем базу, жмем изменить, и меняем путь - убираем E:\1с\ ! Таким образом у нас должно получиться: .\Моя фирма. Перед слешем обязательно должна стоять точка - это дает понять программе, что базы находяться в том же каталоге, где и сама программа. Теперь работаем с флешки.

----------

